# H dropped bomb of wanting OW...



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

involved in our sex. I asked about it thinking he would simply say he is not into that, since he is so low sex drive. I offered it because he said he liked the different sex we had a few weeks ago and I had asked what else he would like. He didnt answer, and we have been having sex, but boring looking for him (I guess bc he never seems that into it). He was turned on by my asking him and talking about it and this morning when I asked what I should look for he said "you know what I like." Problem is, I only fit 2 of his descriptors of his ideal woman... long and brunette hair... I guess you could say that is one. I am petite and all his other ladies were tall and lanky... and I have put on a few pounds with all my recent pregnancies and miscarriages.

Im in a bit of shock and I know some of the advice is probably going to be dont go treading where you dont want to go as you may just get what you asked for. I cant believe he is open to this. I think I would rather do anal again and risk ripping than go into a 3 way with another woman that is more his type than me. I think I need to gently back out and offer alternatives, but what? WE have done so many things (back when we used to have great sex) that there really was nowhere to go except that other party. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated to spice things up without a third party.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Why does the movie pop into my mind with Tom Cruise and Jack Nicklson. " You cant handle the truth" 

All guys would love to see two woman together. If they say no I would suspect they are lying. 

You throw out a dog treat and get upset because the dog went for it? 

Plant a seed. Reap what you sow.:scratchhead:


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just because you're putting feelers out for the kinds of things he wants doesn't mean you're committed 100% just because the words come out of your mouth. It's reasonable and VERY understandable if you talk to him about other options. Explain that you thought about it and you think you should focus on the two of you together and find out what's going to make things work there. Don't rely on a 3rd person to come in, especially if things aren't already fantastic. 

It's a fantasy of mine too but in reality I know we couldn't bring another women in the room without there being long lasting negative consequences. 

It sounds as though you did anal before and he enjoyed it but you not so much? I'm not experienced there but from what I've heard it can help a lot to work yourself up to his size using smaller to larger dildos. Use lots of lube and make sure you are very very relaxed. 

I disagree that you have no where else to go other then a 3rd party. Not very many people have other people join them in the bedroom and plenty of couples have a very satisfying and even exciting sex life (I'm not one of those )

How about mixing it up with some sex in public or inappropriate places (sneak off when you're at a friend's house or family members for a quickie). 

It's so funny because everything is relative. An exciting sex life for me (and many others I gather) would be to just have sex a few times a week. 

Good luck though and if you don't feel comfortable with a threesome you shouldn't do it.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks, I know I invited this on myself... I just wanted to do anything to get him aroused, period. We are not going to go there. I did used to enjoy anal, but ripped pretty badly once, so scared to again. I actually would love to go there again if he goes slowly I also think the idea of sneaky sex is good... he is just not into that. Maybe I can keep trying?


----------

